# Delta Rockwell 8"jointer



## JacksonHD1 (Jun 2, 2009)

Ive found an 8" delta rockwell jointer that im interested in buying, the lady that has it has a whole shop of woodworking tools from her late husband.im not sure the year it was mfg, ive tried to find it online but only found similar ones. it seems its from the late 60's early 70's. It runs and cuts great its been setting in the shop for the last 5 yrs. untouched. She is asking me to make her an offer but i wouldnt even know where to begin. Someone care to help, thanks.

Delta Rockwell 8" jointer
serial # 1345840
Catalog # 37-315

this is the only markings i could find on it. thanks


----------



## Julian (Sep 30, 2008)

Offer her $250 and see if she bites.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

whatever you do find out the price it's worth and be very fair my 2 cents.Alistair


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Ronnie
Before you offer a low price think about if this was your mother or grand mother, what would you offer then?
These older machines are usually built really well. I think a fair price in good order is $400- $550.


----------



## JacksonHD1 (Jun 2, 2009)

i agree 100% it would be easy for me to try to steal this at a deal, but this equip obviously means alot to her she's waited yrs to even think about selling it. thats why its so hard for me, i want her to feel that he'd be proud of her for what she got outta it. Im leaning toward 500-600 dollar.


----------



## noblevfd (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi Ronnie, I was at a high school shop sale this spring and they sold a 8" delta silent bids and I believe it sold for between 650 and 700 sounds like you are in the ball park and glad that your looking at the purchase in that manner I'm sure she would be glad someone caring would be getting the tool and taking good care of it

God bless noblevfd


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Nice to know LJ's are not schiesters )


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

I've seen them go somewhat regularly for about 400 with some work needed. Depending on Year options etc. Sheet metal or cast iron base?


----------



## peerawit (May 23, 2009)

I think it's around 500$


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

I found this link at "OWWM" http://www.owwm.com/photoindex/detail.aspx?id=7337

According to him…the 37-315 machine is a 1965 take a look at his pictures and see if it is the same machine.

And IF ser. numbers go by when made…yours may be a little older than his


----------



## JacksonHD1 (Jun 2, 2009)

don, it looks just like that one after he restored it, i think its older than the one im wanting. his has a toggle switch on/off, mine push buttons.other than that there pretty similar.im gonna check with delta tomorrow. i think im gonna offer her 500, seems fairfor both of us. thanks a million for all the help


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Sounds like a very fair price…and you would have a machine that will last a life time.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

Let us know if you got the machine….If this one is even HALF as clean as the one in the pictures, $500 would be a GREAT deal and a fair one imo.


----------



## JacksonHD1 (Jun 2, 2009)

update. i made the offer and she greatly accepted, by her reaction it was like it was worth 75-100 bucks. hehe. il post some pics, ive made some arrangments to pic it up this weekend.


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

*GOOD FOR YOU !!!!!* I am sure you will be happy with your jointer (and you can look at yourself in the mirror for not ripping off a old grandma lol) I can not wait to see the pictures…I LOVE old woodworking machines…nothing like old iron !!

edit: By the way…your previous post about a toggle switch and a button switch…really does not mean a thing. If you looked at all of the machines that guy in the link has restored…some are from the early 20's and have buttons.


----------



## RJ2 (Jan 14, 2008)

I had 3 of those 8" rockwells , there great machines, when I moved across state I sold 2 @ 500 each. Still have one of them and a model 60 PM. If they were both in the same condition I would lean more towards that older rockwell than the newer deltas . Just always seems like the decks are a much better quality steel. Same goes with the Powermatics given the same condition I would take green over yellow any day of the week . I gotta give you credit though , I could never walk away from a quality tool stashed away somewhere .


----------

